

Chrysler replaces "dead tree" owner manuals with DVDs, saves 20,000 trees/year - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/chrysler-replaces-2010-owner-manuals-with-dvd.php

======
tryp
Saving trees is great, but think of all the dinosaurs that died to make the
DVDs.

